# What unexpected stores are carrying slotcars this year?



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

It seems every year we have some unexpected store carrying slotcars at this time of year... As an example Marshalls had Carrera slotcars 2 years ago and Bed Bath & Beyond had Carrera Go...
What strange store have people found slotcars this year?

Scott


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

the A&P in my town is selling the Mattel set with the superbird and the charger... for only 15 bucks. I'm going to pick up a frew after work today. Heck, the chassis are worth the 15 bucks by themselves


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Drug Fair in NJ also has it for $14.99.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i've been wondering if any will hit Ollies around here. A few years ago I got a Toy Story set there, and now I keep waiting for the Cars set, the Batman set, the Mopar set, or the police set with the black Trans Am and the Camaro cop car... hmmm...

--rick


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> i've been wondering if any will hit Ollies around here. A few years ago I got a Toy Story set there, and now I keep waiting for the Cars set, the Batman set, the Mopar set, or the police set with the black Trans Am and the Camaro cop car... hmmm...
> 
> --rick


Walmart still has the Cop/Firebird set...Its almost to a point I am tempted to buy them all and see what they get to replace them lol...


Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well,*



videojimmy said:


> the A&P in my town is selling the Mattel set with the superbird and the charger... for only 15 bucks. I'm going to pick up a frew after work today. Heck, the chassis are worth the 15 bucks by themselves


If the cars have the soft Mattel chassis, the set isn't worth $15


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

coach61 said:


> Walmart still has the Cop/Firebird set...Its almost to a point I am tempted to buy them all and see what they get to replace them lol...
> 
> 
> Dave


I did that with Muscle Machines a couple of times. I would go into Auto Zone buy them all and then return them ia a week or so just to get some new cars out.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*A couple years ago....*

I spotted Lifelike HO sets (2 types of nascar mid-size versions) one year at xmas-time in our closest "Christmas Tree Shop" (which for anyone who doesn't have one near them or know what it is, it's a kind of a odd-lot store, not really Christmas per say, with mostly home goods and seasonal items). Halloween at Halloween, Easter at Easter, lamps, kitchen/cookware, candles, etc. Pretty odd.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Slightly OT, but have you already seen this kind of track? 

http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?R=8862&Nav=1&N=0&Ntt=HAMTRAC&sku=1028928&familyID=101188&


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

noddaz said:


> If the cars have the soft Mattel chassis, the set isn't worth $15


What is the "soft" Mattel chassis?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Mattel "soft" chassis*



Grandcheapskate said:


> What is the "soft" Mattel chassis?


I guess I am responsible for this term... I haven't seen it anywhere else...
I have found on some Mattel sets that Mattel has changed the type of plastic used in the chassis from what Tyco was using. The chassis are very flexible to the point of not being "raceable". I have one chassis that not only isn't flat, it also isn't _square_. Kind of shaped like a parallelogram. These are very low, toy quality cars. So basically anyone into slotcars at all will only be buying this type of Mattel chassis for the body it comes with...
I feel the quality is so low that I questioned myself to whether a Charger/Superbird set was worth less than $3 at the thrift store...
I hope that this explains it...
Scott


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

noddaz said:


> I feel the quality is so low that I questioned myself to whether a Charger/Superbird set was worth less than $3 at the thrift store...
> I hope that this explains it...
> Scott


 Aw, come on. Tell us how you really feel.
I picked up quite a few of the sets figuring you are at least getting two cars, a terminal track (good for a jumper) and a 15" straight. I'll have to look at some of the chassis.
These chassis also had larger wheels which I believe were only found on these two cars. Have you found that all the recent Mattel sets, which would basically be the three battery powered sets along with the Pixar CARS and Batman Begins sets, all have this "soft" chassis?
My guess is that Mattel is finished issuing electric sets and may well be done issuing packaged cars. What was the last packaged car Mattel released? Had to be back in 2004 at the latest.

Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> What was the last packaged car Mattel released? Had to be back in 2004 at the latest.
> 
> Joe


There's a brand new F1 set with last year's 2005 Williams (RBS) and Ferrari (Schumi #1).

'doba


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

1976Cordoba said:


> There's a brand new F1 set with last year's 2005 Williams (RBS) and Ferrari (Schumi #1).
> 
> 'doba


But aren't these set cars and a forign release at that? 

GP


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> There's a brand new F1 set with last year's 2005 Williams (RBS) and Ferrari (Schumi #1).
> 
> 'doba


 Yes, but again that's a set. And are you talking about the battery powered F1 set, or is there another new set?
But how about a single packaged car or twinpack? Haven't seen one for years.

Joe


----------

